# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Informazione nuovo studio professionale

## luigi178

Buongiorno, vorrei dei chiarimenti/info;
Sto per aprire uno studio, quali documenti bisogna far firmare al cliente oltre la lettera di incarico e privacy? E durante il rapporto di lavoro cosa consigliate di far firmare al cliente ?Questo aspetto non mi è stato insegnato durante la pratica, 
Vi ringrazio

----------


## paolab

Al cliente è necessario ad esempio far firmare il mandato

----------

